# Shared Session in Webmodulen



## Hootch (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein paar Ideen, Anmerkungen für gemeinsame Session Daten. Das folgende Beispiel dient als Vorlage:

Wir haben fachlich unterschiedliche Webmodule, die alle eine Session haben. Es gibt Daten die in allen Webmodulen gleichermaßen benötigt werden. Wie tauschen diese Module untereinander die Daten aus?

Nach einer Recherche im Internet hab ich bisher diese Ansätze gefunden:

Cookie/Supercookie: Die gemeinsamen Daten können im Client als Cookie hinterlegt werden (Cookie, Local Storage, Session Storage). Daten sollten verschlüsselt abgelegt werden.

Servlet-Filter & Datenbank: Neue Session erzeugt einen Cache (DB, Filesystem) der bei jedem Request ein  Ping/Polling auf Änderungen ausführt bzw. die Daten immer neu zieht. Bei Session invalidate oder nach X Stunden werden die Daten automatisch gelöscht.

Die Lösung sollte auf einem und mehreren Knoten laufen. Für weitere Ideen etc. bin ich sehr dankbar 

Viele Grüße
Hootch


----------



## jHelper (29. Mai 2014)

Hi,

deine Frage ist zu allgemein.. Es gibt mehrere Ansätze Session-Daten zwischen mehrere Web-Komponenten zu sharen, man müsste aber wissen wie die Webmodulen genauer realisiert sind, z.B auf welchen Web/Application-Server diese laufen und wie dieser konfiguriert  ist (web.xml), welche Frameworks wurden eingesetzt etc. Sind die Web-Modulen auf mehrere Web-Applications verteilt oder als eine Application realisiert?


--Wie tauschen diese Module untereinander die Daten aus?--
Gemeinsam genutzten Daten können beispielweise in dem Session-Objekt gespeichert werden und sind innerhalb einer Applikation gültig.

Das könnte hilfreich sein -> ?ukasz Budnik's Blog: Session sharing in Apache Tomcat


----------



## Hootch (3. Jun 2014)

Hallo,

der Vorschlag funktioniert wohl beim Tomcat. Vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag :toll:

Mir geht es nicht primär um Server XY oder ein bestimmtes Framework. Sondern um Lösungsansätze, die ich unabhängiger der jeweiligen Technik einsetzen kann.

In der Praxis kommen diverse Applikationsserver vor (Tomat, Websphere, Glassfish, Jboss ...). Ich hoffe auf einen Austausch mit Leuten, die bereits so ein Problem erfolgreich gelöst haben oder einen guten Vorschlag einbringen. Es geht nicht um die richtige finale Lösung, sondern eine mögliche Lösung zu finden 

Ob dieses Ergebnis dann konkreter ausgearbeitet werden kann und wird, ist in Folge die nächste Aufgabe.

Viele Grüße
Hootch


----------

